# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Dikkebuik

## michiels

dag ik heb allang een erge dikke buik waar ik veel last van heb.weet iemand hoe ik hier vanaf kom? graag een reactie hier over.groetjes michiels.

----------


## gerard4

Het is belangrijk dat je actie onderneemt heb ik zelf ook ondervonden, ik zou eens kijken op buikvet kwijtraken als ik jou was! Lees me signature (-:

----------


## christel1

Gerard4, reclame maken mag hier echter niet. 
Michiels, ja buikvet... Wat bedoel je met buikvet, enkel je buik die dik is ? 
Ik zie dat nog juniormenber bent, hoe oud ben je en hoeveel gewicht wil je eigenlijk kwijt ? Of ben je niet te dik en heb je gewoon luchtophoping in je darmen en voel je je opgeblazen ? 
Doe je aan sport of doe je niet aan sport ? Als je je niet graag inschrijft in een sportclub omdat je vindt dat je te dik bent kan je thuis misschien gewoon buikspieroefeningen gaan doen. Ook gezonde voeding met gezonde tussendoortjes kunnen helpen. Regelmatig eten op normale tijdstippen en rond 18 uur de laatste maaltijd en daarna geen voeding meer nemen, enkel nog water drinken zodat je lichaam toch een voldaan gevoel krijgt maar geen voedingsstoffen meer moet opnemen. Misschien kan je nog een light yoghourtje nemen met O % calorieën in zodat je toch niet met een hongergevoel moet gaan slapen. Als je liever niet in het openbaar zegt hoeveel je weegt mag je me ook een PB berichtje sturen en kan ik je daar misschien ook verder helpen. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------

